# Stihl Farmboss or M261 - home owner vs pro



## Luke0927 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm going to pick me up a Christmas present and get me a new saw in next week or two.

For the weekend warrior, cutting some firewood, clean up on property etc...should I go with a pro line saw or just save the ~$150 or so and get the Farm boss, and spend that money on something else?

Also a little worried about the new Mtronic carbs, anyone able to speak to their reliability?

I'm the type of guy that always keeps old stuff around because I will just work on it myself, I think I'm hitting that phase "screw it I'm tired of working on stuff, I'll buy me something new."


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 5, 2017)

Spend the extra!


----------



## joey1919 (Dec 5, 2017)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Spend the extra!



Yes


----------



## DannyW (Dec 5, 2017)

If you can afford it, go pro.

I used to go through chain saws every 4-5-6 years...and had to constantly tinker with them to work when I needed them. Then one year I got a nice bonus at work and bought a Stihl "pro grade" saw. It was really more saw than I need, and it cost about twice as much as the homeowner grade but that was 12 years ago and it's a nice feeling to know that when I need it, I don't have to work on it first.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 5, 2017)

saw a 028 super on the S&S this morning. Those are real good saws.


----------



## Barfolomew (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a Farmboss and have probably neglected it more than I should and it works fine. I use it to clear some property and probably cut 1-2 truck loads of wood a year. Unless you're a serious wood cutter or plan on using it every weekend, the pro saw is probably overkill.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 6, 2017)

I run a 261 everyday, and I love it.  It is twice the saw the farm boss is.  But, the new Stihls have some lemons in the group.  Make sure you get a good warranty and mix that fuel exactly according to stihl 2 cycle.  We burned one of them up 2 years ago.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 6, 2017)

I will never buy another "home owner" type saw. Everything about a commercial grade saw is of better quality !! I too am fixing to buy a new saw, and I am going to expect it to last me the rest of my alive time !!


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 6, 2017)

Weight is everything in a chainsaw. Fatigue is very dangerous when operating a saw. I have a 440 magnum pro saw and it's lighter than any homeowner saw in a 70cc class. I have a 260 pro too and it's a wonderful saw.


----------



## GA native (Dec 6, 2017)

brownhounds said:


> I run a 261 everyday, and I love it.  It is twice the saw the farm boss is.  But, the new Stihls have some lemons in the group.  Make sure you get a good warranty and mix that fuel exactly according to stihl 2 cycle.  We burned one of them up 2 years ago.



Yep. My Dad's homeowner model Stihl seized up, after a few years of light use. 

If I was buying a Stihl, I'd opt for the farmboss.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 6, 2017)

brownhounds said:


> I run a 261 everyday, and I love it.  It is twice the saw the farm boss is.  But, the new Stihls have some lemons in the group.  Make sure you get a good warranty and mix that fuel exactly according to stihl 2 cycle.  We burned one of them up 2 years ago.



Ever take a few of those containers of Stihl mix that are pre-measured into sizes to treat a gallon and actually weigh the contents accurately?  It will shock you pretty good.  Says on the container there is 2.1 oz - there aint 2.1 oz in any of the 1 gal treatment size I weighed - even accounting for what I expected with 0.1 oz would still be stuck to the sides of the container.  They vary a lot - mostly low - and some of them are quite low - like 1.6 to 1.7 oz.  Being that the advertised 50:1 needed by these engines should be 2.5 oz sure seems like that might be pushing the lubrication a little low.  Makes you wonder if that's what happened to your saw.  Ever seem like you get a weird run sometimes after changing gas?  I do on my Husky 61 as it sometimes seems like it's running too rich/hot for no apparent reason. (and no - it's not ethanol in the gas - I only use ethanol free on my saws and tools).  Apparently the quality control just isn't there.  I'm wondering if I should measure out the oil mix now.  I'm hanging on to the used bottles to pre-weigh out the mix oil to 2.1 oz just for insurance.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 6, 2017)

Definitely take the upgrade. A chain saw should last you a long time, but the power is nice to have. I use a saw almost daily as well.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 6, 2017)

​


Rick Alexander said:


> Ever take a few of those containers of Stihl mix that are pre-measured into sizes to treat a gallon and actually weigh the contents accurately?  It will shock you pretty good.  Says on the container there is 2.1 oz - there aint 2.1 oz in any of the 1 gal treatment size I weighed - even accounting for what I expected with 0.1 oz would still be stuck to the sides of the container.  They vary a lot - mostly low - and some of them are quite low - like 1.6 to 1.7 oz.  Being that the advertised 50:1 needed by these engines should be 2.5 oz sure seems like that might be pushing the lubrication a little low.  Makes you wonder if that's what happened to your saw.  Ever seem like you get a weird run sometimes after changing gas?  I do on my Husky 61 as it sometimes seems like it's running too rich/hot for no apparent reason. (and no - it's not ethanol in the gas - I only use ethanol free on my saws and tools).  Apparently the quality control just isn't there.  I'm wondering if I should measure out the oil mix now.  I'm hanging on to the used bottles to pre-weigh out the mix oil to 2.1 oz just for insurance.



Fluid oz is different than weight oz. Never had any problem mixing saw gas and mixed a lot of gas!


----------



## Elkbane (Dec 7, 2017)

Bought a Farmboss 2 years ago, fine saw: fairly light, runs good, starts easily. It's the best saw I've ever had and I don't regret the purchase. I use it for brush clearing and general use on my tree farm, weekly. It's comforting picking up the saw and knowing it will start every time, unlike my previous "all orange - 10 pounds of constant aggregation" chainsaw.

Only negative is the "homeowner - safety chain" that usually comes on them - the one with a green link. If you buy one immediately get a real full skip chain for it with a yellow link. That will make it cut like a bandit.

ELkbane


----------



## HuntingFool (Dec 7, 2017)

I have an Stihl 029 Super that I have had for over 10 years. Best money ever spent on a saw.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2017)

Pro grade is the only way to go in chainsaws IMO. Both my Husky and my Stihl are pro grade and I don't have problems with either one.


----------



## Casey81 (Dec 8, 2017)

Save the cash and get the farmboss.  Me and my dad were looking at stepping up to a pro series stihl. We were talking to Marty at s & s in Buford. He told us to steer clear of anything with the mtronic. They have had them coming back after 1 day of use and the engines are toast.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Dec 8, 2017)

*Stahl Farmboss*

Bought one around 5 years ago, brother has one at least 30 years old. That's why I bought this one, man was I disappointed. It would not even cut a pine tree without bogging down.You could not put any pressure while cutting or it would bog. Checked several arborist sites and they had recommendations on exhaust mods and card mods, did those and threw away the safety green chain. Now it rips!


----------



## GA native (Dec 8, 2017)

Red dirt clod said:


> Bought one around 5 years ago, brother has one at least 30 years old. That's why I bought this one, man was I disappointed. It would not even cut a pine tree without bogging down.You could not put any pressure while cutting or it would bog. Checked several arborist sites and they had recommendations on exhaust mods and card mods, did those and threw away the safety green chain. Now it rips!



Those anti-kickback chains are useless. But I have been told that you can file down the depth gauge, to get a little more bite.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Dec 9, 2017)

Mtronic is the best cranking saw I have ever had,   1 yr very pleased so far  !


----------



## srb (Dec 10, 2017)

Run these saws almost daily...
038 Stihl 
210 Stihl
280 Stihl
These are my oldest!

This is the new saws..
362 Stihl
391 Stihl
660 Stihl

I have had no major problems with any of these!
Run these hard ! Rain Snow Summer  Wind  Mud ,Run over dropped !! No lemons in my group!

Stihl is the way to go...Spend a bit extra!


----------



## carver (Dec 10, 2017)

*Just bought a new*

Ms271 Farm Boss with a 20 inch bar,have 2 other Sthils,by far the best,If you go with a Sthil buy a extra chain (color code Yellow).The chain that comes on them is ok,but the yellow chain is a skip tooth and cuts like butter.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback folks...life is kind of crazy haven't been on much.  

Luke


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 15, 2017)

If you can afford a 362, I'd jump on it. I traded my "almost new" 271 in on one and Lawd have mercy....

Spend a few extra dollars on a good set of ear muffs too. It's loud and refuses to bog down no matter what its cutting. It's wicked. 

I feel like I've been driving a Ford Pinto all this time and just bought a Top Fuel dragster.


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2018)

godogs57 said:


> If you can afford a 362, I'd jump on it. I traded my "almost new" 271 in on one and Lawd have mercy....
> 
> Spend a few extra dollars on a good set of ear muffs too. It's loud and refuses to bog down no matter what its cutting. It's wicked.
> 
> I feel like I've been driving a Ford Pinto all this time and just bought a Top Fuel dragster.



You can't really compare those two!!!


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 22, 2018)

Ran saws most of my life and you will never go wrong buying the best you can afford. Stihl has blown all others away the last few years and I will never buy anything but. I was always a Husky guy till they started making them for the big box stores. Now they are junk. I had a ms441 stihl that was the best saw I have ever owned. I would have expected it to last the rest of my days if some meth head hadn't stolen it.


----------

